# "Out" F/FAs - shout out!



## joswitch (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sick of so much discussion hinging on the idea that most F/FAs are shamefaced closet cases. It'd be great if we could explode this for the myth I expect/hope it is. So if you're unashamedly, openly, a lover of girls or guys that are bigger - please shout out in this thread!
Me for one. 

And I posted this on the main board cos I wanted it to be widely visible to non F/FAs too...


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 14, 2010)

holler.....lol...I mean


*HOLLA*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 14, 2010)

I am who I am. I like what I like. I'm also fond of sushi, Leonard Cohen, backgammon, old motorcycles and science fiction; many other things. I'm certainly not ashamed of my tastes but they don't define me either. I can also be friends with and respect those who happen to hate things I like. Liking fat girls isn't an identity or a crusade for me. Yes, it's fundamental to my attraction but not exclusively so. There are several other things that have to be present simultaneously to hold my attention. And even with my limited emotional intelligence I'm clear I've never _loved_ a woman for her size. 

You love a whole person, not just one or two aspects of them. So that FA thing? Really just not me. Does that mean after dozens of almost exclusively SS girlfriends and almost 30 net years of marriage to two different SS wives I'm in some horrible, unacceptable closet? Frankly I don't care. See my first two statements.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 14, 2010)

@Ernest - no, you don't have to crusade. Yes, clearly you are an "out" FA.
And thanks for posting all that other stuff, cos one of the next myths on my hitlist was: "F/FAs only care about a fat body." Thank you for exemplifying that as untrue. Me too.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 14, 2010)

i like to bludgeon everyone i meet in the face with the fact i'm an FA

nice weather huh?  
FUCK YOU I LIKE TO HAVE SEX WITH FAT PEOPLE

jk i am "out" though


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm an out bi-sizual....but then it never occurred to me to be "in" :blink:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 14, 2010)

*walks in all gangsta looking*

WHAT UP, BIZ-NATCH?! *peace sign*

Lloyd, present and accounted for!


----------



## Tau (Mar 14, 2010)

Hot, fat biatches make me happy in my underpants  Ja, I'm out!


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi. My name is Stan and I like fat chicks.


----------



## Nutty (Mar 14, 2010)

Show me them big bellies!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 15, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> *walks in all gangsta looking*
> 
> WHAT UP, BIZ-NATCH?! *peace sign*
> 
> Lloyd, present and accounted for!



You don't remember Sam's BBW gang sign?


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 15, 2010)

Considering my old band of cronies used to call any larger lady they saw a Hayes Special....I'd say I'm pretty out.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 15, 2010)

... So, you're coming out... on a site... that's already for FA's? 

What... 

oh nevermind.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 15, 2010)

krismiss said:


> ... So, you're coming out... on a site... that's already for FA's?
> 
> What...
> 
> oh nevermind.



*throws peanuts at you*


----------



## Molly Ren (Mar 15, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> *throws peanuts at you*



Peanuts or not, the lady has a point. Maybe we should organize a "Call in FA" day...


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 15, 2010)

Molly Ren said:


> Peanuts or not, the lady has a point. Maybe we should organize a "Call in FA" day...



The point of this thread is for people to say that they're not afraid of being an F/A in public. "Out of the closet" so to speak.

Apparently Joswitch has had enough of being labeled a closet case and wishes to speak out *shrugs*


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm dying at Hayes special. A+


----------



## lovelocs (Mar 15, 2010)

krismiss said:


> ... So, you're coming out... on a site... that's already for FA's?
> 
> What...
> 
> oh nevermind.





KHayes666 said:


> *throws peanuts at you*



Maybe "coming out" was meant in more general life terms, you know, life outside the internet. And even on the net, being on a site, using a pseudonym, and a picture that may or may not reflect your face is not necessarily "out." If that were the case I (and many others) would have to watch some of the other sites I frequent...:blush:


----------



## Molly Ren (Mar 15, 2010)

joswitch said:


> I'm sick of so much discussion hinging on the idea that most F/FAs are shamefaced closet cases. It'd be great if we could explode this for the myth I expect/hope it is. So if you're unashamedly, openly, a lover of girls or guys that are bigger - please shout out in this thread!
> Me for one.
> 
> And I posted this on the main board cos I wanted it to be widely visible to non F/FAs too...



No one's really talked about the *experience* of being out yet, so I'll try. I'm not out to the whole world yet, but I do have a circle of kinky RL friends who I'm comfortable talking with about my desires with. (Is anyone _ever_ out to everyone about their sexual desires that isn't straight or gay? There just seems to be too many risks involved.) But they know about the feeder thing and gently tease me about it, ask me questions about it, etc. 

Actually, being "out" seems to involve a lot of teaching. Feederism is rare enough that even kinky people don't know a lot about it, and so I'm usually _just_ answering questions. Even that was hard in the beginning and I used to blush a lot when even saying the word "feederism", but I'm getting over that now. 

Also my last fuckbuddy DC Boy knew, and even tho he wasn't a feedee we did a lot of sweet things together. I found I was able to relax a lot more and was able to get close to orgasm more easily just knowing it was ok with him if I squeezed his tummy now and then!


----------



## joswitch (Mar 15, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> Maybe "coming out" was meant in more general life terms, you know, life outside the internet. And even on the net, being on a site, using a pseudonym, and a picture that may or may not reflect your face is not necessarily "out." If that were the case I (and many others) would have to watch some of the other sites I frequent...:blush:



Yes, as in "out" in real life! 
@Krissmiss - no, not as in "coming out" on here, as in already "out" IRL. 
@khayes - yes, exactly.. 
@Tau - you rock! Can't rep you, so *hugs*


----------



## drewedwards (Mar 15, 2010)

Ya' know it's funny. I thought I was "in the closet." But when I started being open about my views on the female form, most of my friends pretty much already knew. I think people notice what catches your eye.


----------



## verucassault (Mar 15, 2010)

my name is verucassault and i support this message



furious styles said:


> FUCK YOU I LIKE TO HAVE SEX WITH FAT PEOPLE


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Mar 15, 2010)

My girlfriend met my parents last week and before that we bumped into my local cinema whilst they were heading in to see their film, also I kiss her; hug her; put my arm round her; etc in public when I'm with her!

I seriously think that FA's need a lot more positive threads about us because theres alot of negative, man bashing ones and the like about on here...

Matt.


----------



## UWSGuy (Mar 15, 2010)

I never understood what there was anything to be "out" about. I've always been very open and honest about my preference, starting in high school. Also about my "turn-offs" as well.


----------



## butch (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm out in so many ways (sexuality, gender, body size), and so is my partner. Since everybody on the Eastern Seaboard seems to know my partner, they all know that we're a FA powerhouse couple.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Mar 16, 2010)

I am a female fat admirer who is also fat. I am out to anyone who happens to discuss preferences with me. Big guys are wonderful.  

However, being a big girl myself, a lot of people see my boyfriend and I together and think I couldn't get a skinny guy but wish I could (and vice versa about him wanting a skinny girl!). I say that because an ex friend made that accusation. :doh: In reality, I have dated skinny guys in the past, and it wasn't for me. No offense to any FAs here, just not my preference.

So yeah, I guess the point is I'm as out as I can be without being in your face, but those I haven't talked to about it seem to assume incorrectly... I need to wear an "I <3 Fatties" shirt or something. XP


----------



## Adrian (Mar 22, 2010)

I have been open about my preference for BBWs since kindergarten! That is the first place I encountered other little boys who shunned girls in our class because they were. I said to them I like her and another chubby girl.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 24, 2010)

Im aaron. if you know me, in real life or over the internet, then you know im all about bbws. theres no criticism thats more damaging than a bbw is sexy, so i dont see myself changing.

and im a bellyman, myself


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 24, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> but then it never occurred to me to be "in" :blink:


this.
i don't get why on earth _anyone_ would choose to be "in."
i'll get chastised for saying this, i'm sure, but anyone who remains "in" the fat admiration "closet" must not be very proud/sure of their preference.


----------



## rollhandler (Mar 24, 2010)

Out, Proud, and flying the FA flag for as far back as I can remember.
Rollhandler


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi there. I'm a FA. People here know, and people "in real life" know. It's no big deal that I like big girls.


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Mar 24, 2010)

I am a BBW lover, and I proudly admit it to my family, friends, girlfriends, anyone and everyone I meet!

Is there a way to flaunt being a BBW admirer? If there was- I would!


----------



## bigmac (Mar 25, 2010)

I've liked big girls since I first noticed girls. Unfortunately I was not always open about it -- although all my friends figured it out so I don't know who I was kidding. I dated fat girls on the down low in high school (sorry Michelle) and at college dated girls who were chubby but not too fat. My first spouse was a pretty 200 pounder I met at college. I'm finally out of the closet 100% and married to a great SSBBW.


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 25, 2010)

My entire life. Everyone I have ever known has been aware about my love of BBWs/SSBBW's. So has my family. Mind you I graduated HS in 86' so there was never really a term like FA (or I did not know about it) I got the Chubby chaser term thrown at me a lot in college but I would usually just laugh. I am what what I am (Popeye FTW).

I will say though the one thing I learned long ago was that the larger girls usually had much better personality's were better read and smarter it seemed. I always enjoy that in a woman (Fat or Skinny) Maybe I am generalizing (something I should not do) But at least in the mid 80's it was almost like a BBW would have develop other traits since the majority of guys seemed not to be interested because of their size. All the big haired thin 'pretty' girls seemed to get a pass. Maybe its that way in every generation? Oh well thank God for Fat girls and their wonderful curves. :wubu::wubu::


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 25, 2010)

russianrobot said:


> Oh well thank God for Fat girls and their wonderful curves. :wubu::wubu:



And thank God for the men that love it!! :bow:


----------



## joswitch (Mar 26, 2010)

Yayz! Keep it coming people! Glad to see this thread is developing in a positive way!


----------



## _overture (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't think I've ever really been out or in, tbh- my preference is just that, I see it as just another part of me. 

if I'm with a group of guy friends and they start talking about whatever lass they find particularly attractive (as many conversations seem to, really), I will not hesitate to make my feelings known!


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 26, 2010)

out to my friends and family, closeted online


----------



## kayrae (Mar 26, 2010)

Fat Anonymous


----------



## lovelocs (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm out. When people ask about my preferences, I let them know I like chubby men. Chubby to downright fat. They tend to have one of three responses. 

1. They're shocked. My aunt was shocked the first time I told her about my fat boyfriend. She was truly, mouth-hanging-open, upset. It's weird to me, because she's fat, and doesn't find it shocking or bizarre that anyone would love her (at least, I REALLY hope she doesn't )... 

2. They try to argue me out of it with lots of stats about how it isn't healthy, or the guy obviously has emotional or social issues because he's fat. My friend K spent a few years doing this. Then she started dating a fat man with a great job, a kickass band (he's a bassist with a beautiful voice), and some other "inspiring" assets... Then she shutdafuqup.

3. They think I'm settling. My friend T thinks this about me. But T is pretty status conscious (designer bags and shoes, and a gorgeous car), and she has a lot of ideas about how a man should look, act or think. I personally don't think a lot of her ideas hold water, or fit together into a cohesive whole. At least, when I go after a fat boy, I can enjoy the process of finding out what's underneath. Sometimes it's nothin'. Ain't that a B. 

So that's me, in the corner, peeking at the fat boys through my half-finished glass of rum and coke, and telling anyone who will listen how wonderful they are.


----------



## Orso (Apr 1, 2010)

joswitch said:


> you're unashamedly, openly, a lover of girls or guys that are bigger



Yes, I am, and I'm proud of being one. And I've been out for the last 47-48 years, since the moment I found I was an FA


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 1, 2010)

I just came out to my mom last night. I'm out to both parents. I am an out FA, and I'm never going back in.


----------



## Blockierer (Apr 1, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I just came out to my mom last night. I'm out to both parents. I am an out FA, and I'm never going back in.


Congratulation.  And it's irreversible, you cannot go back. 
Welcome to the community of men who kiss a fattie in public.


----------



## MarkZ (Apr 1, 2010)

Always been a proud FA about 40 years now!!!


----------



## CPProp (Apr 6, 2010)

Been out so long I fear Im going rusty LOL . friends, family, work colleagues all know of my preference for big women and for those that didnt, I think they could see the pride in my face at being out a BBW, although my BBW wife used to call it the look of conceited smugness.what ever, have always been and will continue to be proud to be seen with a BBW on my arm :happy:.


----------



## Kinnaird (Apr 6, 2010)

I honestly didn't know there was an out and an in...

Not literally of course. Be hell confusing if you didn't get the literal concept of out and in. You'd suck at "The Hokey Pokey"...

But yeah, I'm out of said metaphorical cupboard now I know it exists!

I'm more embarrassed about my dodgy musical tastes!


----------



## joswitch (Apr 13, 2010)

Kinnaird said:


> I honestly didn't know there was an out and an in...
> 
> Not literally of course. Be hell confusing if you didn't get the literal concept of out and in. You'd suck at "The Hokey Pokey"...
> 
> ...



Bump diddy bump!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Bump diddy bump!



I don't think I care for the way you said that........


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 16, 2010)

I was never "in" to begin with!

*Me likes the big girlz and only the big girlz, forevah! *


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Apr 16, 2010)

pickleman357 said:


> I was never "in" to begin with!
> 
> *Me likes the big girlz and only the big girlz, forevah! *



You're very cute pickleman! Jus' saying. Oh and I love pickles. 

:bow:


----------



## russianrobot (Jan 24, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> My entire life. Everyone I have ever known has been aware about my love of BBWs/SSBBW's. So has my family. Mind you I graduated HS in 86' so there was never really a term like FA (or I did not know about it) I got the Chubby chaser term thrown at me a lot in college but I would usually just laugh. I am what what I am (Popeye FTW).
> 
> I will say though the one thing I learned long ago was that the larger girls usually had much better personality's were better read and smarter it seemed. I always enjoy that in a woman (Fat or Skinny) Maybe I am generalizing (something I should not do) But at least in the mid 80's it was almost like a BBW would have develop other traits since the majority of guys seemed not to be interested because of their size. All the big haired thin 'pretty' girls seemed to get a pass. Maybe its that way in every generation? Oh well thank God for Fat girls and their wonderful curves. :wubu::wubu::




Just thought I would bump myself. I thought this was pretty good actually


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 24, 2011)

Bi-sizual chickie and BBW in!


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jan 24, 2011)

i'm out.
if someone thinks sexual prefrences are a huge deal, then they probably aren't the people i want to be around anyways. i'm fucking weird anyways, most aren't that suprised.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 25, 2011)

Once you go fat, you don't go back. That was my experience. My second girlfriend was a big gal, and that was all it took. I've never made a secret of my preferences, and I never tried to hide any of the women in my life. Loud and proud, that's me.


----------



## scoot (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah, ze fat girlz. Fa's want ze fat girlz. We look at ze fat girlz, 
and admire ze fat girlz. Yowza, yowza, yowza! 
As for the rest of you, Let's Dance...


----------



## another (Jan 27, 2011)

Out and proud bi-sizual xD
My boyfriend is tiny, but that doesn't mean that bigger guy's don't do it for me either. It really goes on personality first!


----------

